# Gas for German-import Hymer



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have just (this weekend) returned from Germany with a Hymer Camp 59. The seller kindly(!) removed the gas bottles from it before my journey so we are currently unable to use it due to lack of cooking/heating etc.

The gas locker has space for 2 large bottles, and there are two regulators(?) in there with Truma written on them. Can I simply nip down my local boat-yard, buy a bottle of Butane, screw it in and go ... or is it more complex than that (e.g. adaptors etc)?

Also, if I only put one bottle in the locker, is it safe to leave the other hose just sitting there, or do I need to plug it somehow?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi again Oilburner,

A lot depends on the age of the regulators. If they are of the 50 Mbar type, then you will have to change them. Most regulators have a non return valve fitted, ie , if only one cylinder is connected, gas should not escape from the other regulator. However, I would be inclined to leave the other regulator connected to a cylinder, and turned off.....just in case

Having a bulk gas tank, I am not familiar with the new Euro gas cylinder regs.

All new caravans / MH's are fitted with a new regulator, conforming to recent Euro regs, ie, 30Mbar.

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If you can put up a photo of the regulators and connection someone may be able to help you further

regards Frank


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Oilburner

It seems very unlikely that a M/H would be fitted with 2 regulators. Are you sure it isn't one regulator and an auto-changeover valve? As Frank says, take a photo (or 2) and post them here, someone will then be able to identify your setup. Experimenting with gas when you're unsure what you're doing is most definitely not recommended.

The regulator on your Hymer will not be compatible with UK gas bottles. Do not try to fit the hoses to UK bottles, the connections may look quite similar but are not the same and will leak. The regulator fitted will depend on the age of the van. Older German vans had 50mb regulators, late ones will have 30mb and others will have 37mb regulators fitted. First then, check what pressure your system works on, this will be marked on the existing regulator and on all your appliances.

Most likely you will have 30mb appliances if the van is less than 5 years old which is compatible with the latest UK specification. The difference between Germany and the UK though is that the Germans use a bottle mounted 30mb regulator as standard whereas all UK 30mb regulators are wall mounted. Contact Gaslow who will supply you with a wall mounted regulator and all the fittings and hoses you require to convert the system, they do this on a regular basis and will know exactly what you want. Unless you are certain that you are competent to fit the items yourself, please get someone who is competent to help you out, we value your continued subscriptions. :lol:

BTW: Don't get a butane bottle, use propane, butane won't work at winter temperatures.


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks, everybody.

The vehicle is 1993 so, from what is said, quite likely fitted with 'old technology'. It's also currently at the MoT test station, so I can't take a look right now; all being well I'll collect it about lunchtime with a pass certificate (please!!!) and will then take a look at the appliances for any indicators and post a photo or two of the gas fitments up here.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Gas for German import Hymer*

I imported a '91 Hobby fitted with the German 50mb reg. but like you minus gas bottle. 
You will need an adaptor to connect the reg. to the propane bottle available from Hymer Direct for about £20.
As my reg. decided to give up the ghost Sat. night   I have just bought a new one[ for propane ] for £5.60 from my local caravan shop. This is rated at 37mb but the appliances should still work OK but with a slightly reduced flame.
By the way when I finally sorted out the gas supply I found that the fridge did not work on gas & the Truma heater needed a new ignition unit, that's why the crafty Krauts remove the bottles :!: :?: 
Forrester


----------



## 100533 (Aug 15, 2006)

If i was buying an older German motorhome I would make sure that the regulators are included, as some have heaters switch over systems with them.

I do have a few spare adpaters that have made up to connect
a german reg to a calor propane bottle.you have to click on the pic for a clearer view


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's some photos as promised. They look awful in the thumbnails below, but if you click on them they expand to show the full detail in a separate window.

Talking to somebody earlier, it has been suggested that this may be a 'Trumatic' system?

Pressure sticker inside the locker shows 50 mBar.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi OilBurner

First thing, next time Artona runs a photographic meet, why not go along? :lol: :lol: 
I can't make out the markings on your regulators because they're a bit out of focus but they do both appear to be German pattern regulators. If the van is 1993 they will probably be 50mb as labelled on the locker. There should be a pressure marking in the print on top of the regulators but your photos aren't clear enough for me to read the print. Check that they're both the same pressure.

What puzzles me is why 2 regulators? This would seem to imply that there are 2 independent gas circuits in the van, not a situation I've ever come across before. Presumably down to a modification by a previous owner. Is it possible that one goes to an external barbecue point or similar? Perhaps a new appliance has been fitted to the van which has a different gas pressure to the original so someone has split the circuit and fitted a different pressure regulator to one appliance only? You're going to have to do some more investigation here, try tracing where the two hoses go to for a start. Also the hose from your right hand regulator (green) seems to leave the gas locker in rubber tubing. Normally all gas tubing must be in metal before it leaves the locker so this one is probably a DIY modification - take great care here, someone could have left you with a hazardous installation..


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Oilburner, The safest option for you is to have a gas fitter fit a nozzle to your existing pipework & buy a new 50mbar regulator (£6) as those regulators are definitely older than 5 years & therefore need replacing. Steve *TO PAELLA, please put a photo of your van & index number on the site so that everyone can move to a safe distance from you.* NEVER,NEVER use an adjustable regulator on your van. 1 Bar is 1000 mbar. Your appliances run at 30,37 or 50mbar. Driving your van along the road can alter the regulator setting & when you attempt to light an appliance goodbye Paella, van & possibly everyone around you Spend £6 on the correct regulator & enjoy life safely, & finally to Forrester again spend £6 on the correct regulator as if you have a Truma water heater they are sensitive to pressure & may cause you problems. Come on everybody stay safe & dont mess with LPG it is extremely dangerous stuff, Steve


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a very similar looking setup on my 1991 Hymer B694 which still has the German regulators and bottles fitted. They run into a T piece and when one bottle runs out, you turn it off at it's regulator and turn the other one on. 

The rubber or plastic tubing mentioned doesn't appear to be attached to the gas system in the photo. It looks like it has just been run through the gas locker for ease of access to some other part of the van from what I can see.

I'm interested to see what the suggestions are as I'm wonedering how I can get Southern Irish propane bottles to mate with the existing 50mbar German regulators as the Irish regs are 37mbar..... The previous owners had a firm local to them who would refill the German bottles but none local to me found so far.


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks very much everybody for your advice, it's much appreciated.

I don't like messing with gas (it comes from having previously owned boats) and the various warnings and uncertainties here have made me sufficiently nervous that I want to get the job done properly, by somebody who knows what they're at, rather than DIY. Accordingly I am heading down to CMR tomorrow morning to get a GasLow system professionally fitted. In return for the £70 labour charge, the fitter will perform a complete gas test on the van to ensure that it's all 100% safe ... which is what I want before I trust it to look after my family with any gas appliances turned on.

For anybody who's interested, prices are as follows:
2x 11kg GasLow bottle = £180
1x Refilling kit = £62
1x Mounting bracket for above = £30(!)
1x Filling Adaptor = £16
1x Other Adaptor = £12
1x Connector hose (joins bottles) = £45
1x Fill both bottles with LPG = £23
1x Labour to fit and test £70

OK, so it's maybe not the cheapest solution to my problem but on the bright side I'll never have to buy another gas bottle (just fill up at LPG stations, even across Europe (if I carry the right adaptors)) and - the key thing - I'll know that my system is 100% safe  Being assured of safety where gas is involved is, to my mind, worth more than just money (Paella please note).


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Sergeant, 
Where can I get a 50mb reg. as my local store only sells 37mb.
I appreciate your comments re the Truma boiler as it is indeed stamped to run on 50mb.
Forrester


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi OilBurner

Sensible decision, if you aren't sure then it pays to let the professionals sort it for you. Worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*the answer 50 mb reg,s*


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

8O 
german reg, green prime bottle ,red reserve bottle .
green reg has an electrical lead this is connected to the truma in van this dial has 3 setting,s rotation left to right = off =summer =winter ,
it is also connected to your fire .the fire has a heat censer when cold it light,s up and too hot switch it self off . good !! the truma has 2 little light s on it when green you are on prime bottle green reg , when red light come,s on you are now on reserve bottle, red regulator !. the red regulator has a gauge it has 2 reason,s 1 test pressure 2 you are empty !!.
german,s use the system for winter season keep,s van dry and warm , it,s a plus if you are in it .this is run direct from battery blue = positive fused/. brown ground - . you may find that if you change to u.k. propane connection . you will have to have allyour appliance, s fridge, fire , hob, rejeted . as they run 50 mb reg,s . i keep my 50 mb . as we go abroad and it is easier . 

hope this help,s oilburner .
p.s. if you cannot read german ,download google tool bar for language,s you can then translate .

my son is in the army posted in germany , his girlfriend,s parent,s are german motor home veterans . this is why i know !!
you should have booklet,s for the truma systom,s translate these with google , handy to keep then .


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

The 50 mbar regulators are available from any Unipart Leisure agent at little cost.
http://www.burdengroup.com/UK/index.htm


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Merctoby, that's all very helpful. The olny thing I don't understand is...



merctoby said:


> german,s use the system for winter season keep,s van dry and warm , it,s a plus if you are in it .this is run direct from battery blue = positive fused/. brown ground - .


Are you saying that there is some way to keep the 'van electrically heated, while I am out of it, to stave off damp etc. during the winter months?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

merctoby,
Our Hymer has a similar 2 cylinder / 2 reducer valve + gauge setup - I've never found it to automatically operate the heater without me actually switching the heater on !
I'm just in the process of getting a bulk 70litre [56 litre capacity] under chassis LPG tank priced up & fitted by Autogas 2000 company - approx cost around £525, we has Gaslow in our previous van & found it ok but I wanted to free-up the gas locker and have a larger supply of LPG hence the bulk tank.

If like my [1997] Hymer anyone has flexible gas pipes that are more than a couple of years old [mine is 8 8O ] - its time to change them & get new ones fitted !


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

Vicdicdoc,

That's a very good price for the supply and fit of such a system. I just paid £410 inc VAT for a pair of 11kg Gaslow bottles but, given the option of a system such as yours, would gladly have paid the extra 25% to get it, free up my gas locker and treble my gas capaacity.


----------

